# hooky necks



## attwoode (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm looking for pictures of long hooky necks. They are talked about a lot, but I don't see them very often. I'm particularly interested to see mares with this trait.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 9, 2006)

Go to www.winningstreaktc.com and click on 2006 foal, Winning Streaks Magic Twist has the most amazing natural neck I have Ever seen, and he's just a weanie!!

Here's Winning Streaks Magic Twist, he's about the hookiest thing I have ever seen!!






He is completly natural here, no sweating etc, just him. The kid was just Born with this, as his parent are amazing as well!! :aktion033:


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2006)

Keep in mind, she's a twelve (12) year old broodmare, but I think the neck on my mare, Lou, looks nice and hasn't ever been sweated. She could probably be made to look much nicer but she doesn't really need the fret. This is her a week or so ago just stood up not trying to stretch her or anything.


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 10, 2006)

My filly Semi has a hooky neck when she uses it...

But that is hard for me to get!


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 10, 2006)

MY babies have had them when they

were playing in the rain.

didn't quite catch it in the photo though..


----------



## Sharon J (Aug 10, 2006)

Pretty mare Jill.



: I never get tired of seeing Semi



:


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 10, 2006)

*Wow semi is just beautiful!!!



: Sharon J the foal in your avatar is gorgeous!Who is he/she?*


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't really know how awsome his neck is, but Slick seems to have a hooky one. :bgrin






He is a 13 y/o 35 inch 'B' gelding.

And then there is Cleo, my 5 y/o Hispano-Arabe mare. I love her neck!





















(Did you mean only minis?


----------



## Sharon J (Aug 10, 2006)

Tristyn, that is our colt Moonie. He is almost 1 month in the picture, we're still trying to decide to keep him or sell him. He is our first baby ever so kinda hard to let him go. :bgrin Loren & Rocky, I'd say that was a hoocky neck



: Pretty boy. Your mare is lovely also!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 10, 2006)

Jill, I REALLY like that mare, Lou- she does have a really good, natural neck- that is the most important thing to me- that the horses actually has "it" in the first place.

The only place to see that is out in the meadow!!



:


----------



## Samm S (Aug 10, 2006)

i wouldnt say alfie had a "hooky" neck at all but he was looking into a mirror and it was a " hey i can be bigger than you" look lol hehe funny boy..


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Jill, I REALLY like that mare, Lou- she does have a really good, natural neck- that is the most important thing to me- that the horses actually has "it" in the first place.
> 
> The only place to see that is out in the meadow!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jane





Lou has been one of my favorites ever since I bought her in 2002, but I actually think as she is aging, the more I'm appreciating her outter beauty. I always knew on the inside, she's gorgeous but with my eyes these days, I'd put her conformationally at the top of my mares.


----------



## capall beag (Aug 10, 2006)

I think Sissi has a nice natural hookyish, lol neck!

This is completely 'au natural', she has never been conditioned!

She passed this on to her filly too!

Not sure how well it shows in the pics!


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2006)

Just got to show off my boy, too. This is Ericas Gone and DunIT pictured a couple months ago. He is a yearling. I have him posed with his neck lower than it is held naturally. He's got a very high head carriage and a neck that goes on forever.





I can't hardly wait to see what DunIT x Lou makes for me in the future



:


----------



## Samm S (Aug 10, 2006)

capall beag nice mare and filly cuteeeee



:



:


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry, here's another... this is my new silver buckskin filly, Flirt (Harrells Flirting with Perfection). Pictured to show off her neck after a clip (and she's a baby so it's all natural in her neck) and the other day to show she really is silver buckskin.


----------



## Aubrey715 (Aug 10, 2006)

My senior show gelding has a long hooky neck. His name is Rocking JM 3T Bruce Almighty, i will be taking him to nationals in a few weeks too. Aubrey


----------



## minih (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is a picture of our mare Star, she has a very pretty hooky neck naturally. When we first got her in January she was spazoid mare, now she is turning into a very nice little mare. Can't wait to pair her up with our stallion Ringo



: She is two this year so we are going to wait until next spring and introduce them.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 10, 2006)

I think this boy has a nice, all natural, long neck and he can hook it too when he wants to. I love to watch him out in the pasture showing aND USING HIS NECK! Mary


----------



## Frankie (Aug 10, 2006)

Mary, he is looking great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, well I guess I will have to add my Appy mare Solitaire here....







Hope it works, I am illiterate when it comes to adding pics here, LOL


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you Frankie. Yes he does look like a different boy from when he came. Good care and food really helps. He is such a good boy and I have fallen in love with him. Mary



Frankie said:


> Mary, he is looking great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Aug 10, 2006)

Greetings from Central Regionals in Tulsa everyone!

Here is our little guy doing the hooky neck. This is Catch of course.

[SIZE=14pt]*Lost Spoke's Winter Dream Catcher aka Catch*[/SIZE]






and here's another example of Tymer doing the hooky neck!

*[SIZE=14pt]Celebrations Tennessee Tyme aka Tymer[/SIZE]*






and last, but not least *[SIZE=14pt]CCMF Legacy's Legend[/SIZE]* playin hooky.






Dawn :saludando:


----------



## Jean_B (Aug 10, 2006)

They don't get much "hookier" than this....






This is Lucky Harts Shah Shoni - one of my favorite mares...and she does pass that neck on! Her filly from this year is awesome.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Aug 10, 2006)

Everyone's horses are beautiful...

but Tymer is absolutley gorgeous!!!! Gosh, I love his color!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 10, 2006)

WOW, you guys have some nice necks out there!!!

I would love to call ALL of them mine



:

I wish I could take the photographers attention toys

into the show ring!!!

This is my stallion Little John. He now reserves his hooky neck

for showing off to the girls.... hehehehe


----------



## Devon (Aug 10, 2006)

Miniequine said:


> WOW, you guys have some nice necks out there!!!
> 
> I would love to call ALL of them mine
> 
> ...


You know I love that horse he was your avatar for the longest time wow i love him! he should come visit for a LONG time to ontario haha.


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 10, 2006)

You know I love that horse he was your avatar for the longest time wow i love him! he should come visit for a LONG time to ontario haha.

Thanks Devon!!! Little John is a special little booger to me.

He will have several babies next year



)


----------



## attwoode (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I love looking at all of these gorgeous horses.

Sandy - those foals are beautiful. You've got a nice bunch of horses.

MiniH - that bay pinto mare should come live with me in Michigan.

Jean B - I like what I see in the Shah bloodline. Very nice mare.

KEEP ALL THOSE HOOKY NECKS COMING EVERYONE!


----------



## Parker (Aug 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of ours. Gosh, I too, love this thread, as there are so many beautiful minis to feast

your eyes on!






TRIPLE KS BOOGIES ECHO MAN---directly above






SEAHORSE MONARCHS XTA CEE JET POWER---directly above






SUNWOODS ULTIMATE ATTRACTION--mare---directly above


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 11, 2006)

There are some nice ones here, no doubt. I had trouble finding pictures that showed what my mini has but I did find a couple eventually if you're willing to see through hair. I couldn't resist showing off my Arab too! He has a neck like a giraffe, I love it.

Sorry the pictures are a bit big, this is the way I had them loaded.

Kody at the place I bought him from, about to lose some of that forelock.






Kody and Spyder in December 2005






My gorgeous Spyderman at 28 years old last November.






And Spyder and the now-gone Bo greeting Kody in July '04. Talk about hook from all three!






Leia


----------



## MBennettp (Aug 11, 2006)

Here are 3 of ours. All 3 were rescues:

First PtHA mare rescued 1971 pictured at age 25, unfortunately no longer with us:






Next is our Lady, rescued January 2004, AMHR mare:






Next is Little Man rescued January 2005, PtHA pony gelding, my rotten boy! :


----------



## ruffian (Aug 11, 2006)

Buck On's Panama Red - she's got a great attitude to go with that beautiful body!


----------



## Margaret (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a mare on my sales page that might qualify "somewhat"..


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 11, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Im glad there are several free standing hooky necks also. Anyone can get a horse to use his neck and create the look but when they are born with it then it is ALWAYS there.[/SIZE]

Michigans Man of Steel prooves he has "it"

Lyn





[SIZE=14pt]Abby also has it.[/SIZE]









Lyn


----------



## nootka (Aug 11, 2006)

The "Goat" (GTO), Mouse's sire...wow what a gorgeous neck on him!






Lark. She gets this from her daddy for sure!

(where is the Falcon man on this thread, anyway?)

Liz


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

I will let the pictures to do the talking but here are some of my trainers horses Emily Conder/Nirvana & clients horses...
















You can view a few more at www.nirvanatrainingcenter.com


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 12, 2006)

Liz, May I ask how old Lark is on that picture? She is so pretty! Thanks Mary



nootka said:


> The "Goat" (GTO), Mouse's sire...wow what a gorgeous neck on him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RocknEllie (Aug 12, 2006)

lyn_j said:


>


the foal's legs are *amazingly* long!


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been at the Central Championship for most of the week, so got in on this one late, but here are a couple of ours:

Little America's Struttin' Event






Little America's Tornado Terrific


----------



## nootka (Aug 15, 2006)

Whoops, I missed the question....Lark was a bit over four months in the pic.

I have some newer ones and plan to try and get some next month w/Liz M.

She has a nice, long, and naturally slender neck!

Liz


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Aug 15, 2006)

ohhhh, I wanna play...since you ask about Mares...here is our Dickens Daughter...Flights of Fancys Curtain Call...She is 9 years old and has been a broodmare her whole life..so, she had just weaned a foal when this photo was taken. .








GREENWOODMINIS said:


> ohhhh, I wanna play...since you ask about Mares...here is our Dickens Daughter...Flights of Fancys Curtain Call...She is 9 years old and has been a broodmare her whole life..so, she had just weaned a foal when this photo was taken. .


here is another Dickens Daughter Tilly....owned by the Daultons...I love the neck on her too!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 15, 2006)

Here are the ones I have pictures of that show their hooky necks. The horses were pulled right from the pasture for these pictures. Pretty nice I think.

Here is Jinx











Here is Ms. B






Here is Blossom






I have some other horses I think would qualify, I just don't have pictures I think that show it properly.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 15, 2006)

This is the best picture I have of our favorite mare, Jandts Cheeri Deeri. She is 11 years old in these pictures, in pasture condition (free choice hay, NO SWEATS, 24/7 turn out).


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 15, 2006)

Since my horse seemed to be lumped in with the "not" hooky necks just stretched out to far, I will just take them down.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 15, 2006)

MinimomNC, I Love your gelding!! What a nice boy, and wish you had some sharper pics to see how pretty he is!!

Many of you have seen this tired picture of the gelding I just sold back to my trainer Dudley, but I still think he's got a great neck!



:


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 16, 2006)

*Im not sure if Roymand qualifys



: for this but hear are a couple pictures where I think I see it,*






The classic "Whos that handsome devil?"



:






"Can I eat theses?"






Trotting neck, it is there just me and my horrible camera angling



:

This is an awsome thread!



:


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 16, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]To me a hooky neck is one that comes out high from the top of the chest and point of withers and then hooks up and out. There are some of these on the pictures but many that are just long. To me thats not the same. It depends where it comes out of the horse before it snakes forward. Anyone else feel the same way?[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2006)

lyn_j said:


> [SIZE=14pt]To me a hooky neck is one that comes out high from the top of the chest and point of withers and then hooks up and out. There are some of these on the pictures but many that are just long. To me thats not the same. It depends where it comes out of the horse before it snakes forward. Anyone else feel the same way?[/SIZE]
> 
> Lyn


[SIZE=14pt]That's how I see it too, Lyn. I think this is one big thing I have learned with coaching / advice from Erica.[/SIZE]


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 16, 2006)

I also agree. 99% of these have no hooks or "hinges"......just thrusted forward. That is not a hooky neck. But whatever........

Carol


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh well Carol, at least we were able to see part of what was aked for and there are some nice long necks shown. Even when I put my boys pics on I knew he didn't have it hooked but he sure can and does it alot naturally. Thanks everyone for showing some beautiful horses!



: Mary



Vertical Limit said:


> I also agree. 99% of these have no hooks or "hinges"......just thrusted forward. That is not a hooky neck. But whatever........
> 
> Carol


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 16, 2006)

lyn_j said:


> [SIZE=14pt]To me a hooky neck is one that comes out high from the top of the chest and point of withers and then hooks up and out. There are some of these on the pictures but many that are just long. To me thats not the same. It depends where it comes out of the horse before it snakes forward. Anyone else feel the same way?[/SIZE]
> 
> Lyn



I too feel the same, I always imagine a fishhook when looking for that "hooky" neck and there are some wonderful ones on here! Some photo's may not show that "hook" but you can tell it was just a wrong angle and that the horse does have a great neck for it.

I think the show gelding shown by Spotted Pony Girl back on page 5 is a great example! Also I congratulate that one because he is a GELDING and even geldings have great potential! =) I am respecting geldings more and more each day...


----------



## attwoode (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm glad to see that this thread is still going. Lots of pretty horses with great necks. Thanks everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2006)

Heres my TINY 28"-30" sr Mare who will be shown at the World show by my trainer Emily Conder (and me in AMMY :bgrin ). For being so little she has a nice neck and small head (wears a yearling size halter). Cant wait for her little foals in the future!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 17, 2006)

She is sooooo gorgeous! She is a winner for sure. Mary



[email protected] said:


> Heres my TINY 28"-30" sr Mare who will be shown at the World show by my trainer Emily Conder (and me in AMMY :bgrin ). For being so little she has a nice neck and small head (wears a yearling size halter). Cant wait for her little foals in the future!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I thought I would post some pictures of our hooky necks. I will pretty much let the pictures talk for themselves.

This is our Yearling mare who is 33"ish. She will be at R Nationals. McCarthys Miss Kitty











This is my Senior Over Gelding who is 37". He will be at R Nationals. Dakotas San Jaun Marcos











This is our weanling Colt. Aloha Acres Cha Ching











.


----------



## Mulligans Run (Aug 18, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Posting a photo of Baylee for Stacy Score with Mountain Meadow Miniatures....[/SIZE]

Absolutely breathtaking...... :aktion033:






And Prince....wow



:






Share with us Stacy!!!!

Edited to add Prince's photo.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is one of my mares...Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway, a BOB daughter:






And just a headshot of her:






Tracy


----------



## frekles93 (Aug 18, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]This is one of my mares..... I LOVE her neck... I was amazed at it when I shot the photo....[/SIZE]

April


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Aug 18, 2006)

Great examples of hooky necks Mulligan's Run with Baylee/Prince and Flying G. They look like hooks! Most of the neck examples I've seen displayed in this thread are of stretched and arching necks. IMHO

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 18, 2006)

Vertical Limit said:


> I also agree. 99% of these have no hooks or "hinges"......just thrusted forward. That is not a hooky neck. But whatever........
> Carol


But if that "hinge" is what a hooky neck is all about as I believe it is, then why are you guys bringing neck set into it? A high neck set is usually seen with a hooky neck because the two work together and enhance each other, but they are not the same thing. To me a "hooky neck" is one with a lot of length at the top, a clean throatlatch, and the look like the skull has been "hung" cleanly off the top of the neck like a fine pendant.

No, I don't see hooky necks on many of these horses (and am aware my own may be on that list) but I see no call to say so in such a way that it makes the rest of us feel like you are putting us and our horses down for sharing them.

And you wonder why people are afraid to post on this forum?

Whatever.




:

Leia


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd rather have a few people afraid to post and a lot of people learning than just a bunch of touchy feely stuff. I followed and agreed with what Carol / Vertical Limit said and I do know her to be a wonderful mentor and very knowledgable.



:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, first of all I am not the person who brought this up. There were others.....but I will be the Forum villain for voicing my opinion. A high set neck is NOT the same as a hooky neck and you can have a high set neck that is straight as a board. Not one bit of shape what so ever.

IN NO WAY was I putting down anyone. I just stated my opinion. There are MANY nice long necks on this thread, and a number of nice shapey necks..........and after all.......this was not LET'S SEE YOUR LONG NECKS.........it was LET'S SEE YOUR "HOOKY" NECKS.

And thank you Jill. You know I will go out of my way to help anyone and to explain what I know. I have never put anyone down. I and many find it the other way around. When someone comes on here and wants to give you a different "insight" then they are the one's that get put down. And that is why there are people afraid to post.

But please......don't get off topic. Just post whatever you think a hooky neck is as it's not "arms and legs"



And it really doesn't bother me one bit.

Whatdoiknow



:


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah... and look at Carol's avatar. Yeah, I'd say she's got some worthwhile insight! Necks are something on which my opinion has been greatly influenced by Erica and Carol.


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2006)

This will probably be appreciated by only myself.

Do any of you remember the Seinfeld episode about the ugly baby? Like, what do you say about an ugly baby? "That's a baby."

.

.

.

We sure can see some necks, in several varities. Yep. That's a neck.

And as far as people being afraid to post, if they are confident that they see what they say they see in their horses, why would they care if another doesn't agree?


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 18, 2006)

Many conformation issues are not black-and-white. I think this could be a good thread for people to learn about specific neck conformation... one is not worse than another, it is very subjective and each neck "type" may have a different use. I also agree MOST of these necks are not "hooky" but just plain long. Necks can be long, short, thick, thin, or hooky... and the neck can be set high or low... and the head can be hung on the head different ways.

I am going to show you horses with GOOD necks but have very different conformations...

Here is a percheron horse with a shorter, thicker neck and NO "hookiness" but it is set high (photo from Pennwoods Percherons):






Here is a classic Shetland with a long, thin neck and not "hooky" (but might be if baited differently) but set high (photo from KM Stables):






Here are two Arabian horses that have a "true HOOK" to their neck... their neck is set high yet the neck naturally arches out forward too and has shape to it:











Just remember an ARCHED neck is NOT a HOOKY neck. Guess that's the root of what some people are trying to say.

Here is my own personal miniature filly, she does NOT have a hooky neck. It's not set super high nor low, it is not a thick neck, but see how it doesn't hook? She can "arch" it when she's blowing noses with a strange horse or something but when she's just set up it's not arched or hooky. I hope any of these pictures help illustrate something about neck conformation.






Andrea


----------



## nootka (Aug 18, 2006)

Interesting how this topic has evolved and I thought it just might, considering it is somewhat subjective as to whether it "is or isn't" what was asked for/described.

Just the same as the "Arab head" can go every direction.

I don't know about the horses I posted, I have my doubts, but I think for Miniatures they have it, maybe not the most extreme, and for SURE nothing like what a beautiful Arabian or NSH/Saddlebred might have....

Also the pic I had of the gelding didn't really show it. Mouse has it, too. It is, to me, similar to what Leia explained, and it starts with a clean throatlatch, then there is a sort of a forward extension from there.

I guess it's going to be subjective forever, but the thing is, that yeah, I see a lot of really "not" necks posted or advertised as such. Not picking any one or other, as I know sometimes photo angle is hard to determine a "yes or no" for me, even on some that I KNOW have it.

Liz


----------



## Minimor (Aug 18, 2006)

I was thinking it but wasn't going to be the villain that actually said it! It is good to know that I wasn't the only one thinking it anyway--I was starting to think I was too fussy on the meaning of hooky necks.

We had one mare that truly had a hooky neck--we never got many photos of her though & only one that showed the hook, sort of--it wasn't a great photo overall--she's been sold. Otherwise we have some nice necks, but not truly hooky.

We used to see lots of hooky necks in the Morgan show horses, and more I think in the Arabians--Minis for the most part aren't quite there yet.

I don't think anyone should get mad because someone mentions most of the pictured necks aren't hooky--it's not meant as an insult in any way--a neck can be a very, very nice neck even if it's not hooky. I'd also think many people would like to have that pointed out & learn from it, so they know what the term they are using really means.

I guess "hooky" is subjective, all in the eye of the beholder, just as are "pretty" and "true Arabian in miniature" and all the other flowery terms used in advertising. How often do you read the description then look at the photo & think "NOT"?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 18, 2006)

Disneyhorse: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

You posted excellent examples of the necks in question. Good points and well-stated! Thank you.



> There are MANY nice long necks on this thread, and a number of nice shapey necks..........and after all.......this was not LET'S SEE YOUR LONG NECKS.........it was LET'S SEE YOUR "HOOKY" NECKS.


Actually, not to be too obnoxious



: but Attwoode asked:



> I'm looking for pictures of long hooky necks.


:lol:

Sorry, I'll stop now.



:

Yes, Vertical Limit and Erica both walk the walk. Their horses are gorgeous and definitely have hook, no question about it. And that's great.

Minimor said:



> I don't think anyone should get mad because someone mentions most of the pictured necks aren't hooky--it's not meant as an insult in any way--a neck can be a very, very nice neck even if it's not hooky. I'd also think many people would like to have that pointed out & learn from it, so they know what the term they are using really means.


I agree. I was also thinking some of the horses pictured did not have any kind of a neck at all, really, but I wish the conversation had continued in a civil, questioning, "let's discuss what 'hooky' means" vein as Lyn started it. Many people like me only have one or two horses to post and share them because we love them, not because we truly think they're the best example in the world of a hooky neck. So it's a little unfair to tear us down for posting them instead of asking, for instance, "So so-and-so, what do you think constitutes a hooky neck? Can you explain why you feel your horse is a good example of one? Let's talk about this!"

The internet is a funny thing- it isn't the opinion someone has so much as the way it is stated that will cause a reaction.

So- anyone want to try and define a hooky neck so we can talk about this?

Leia


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 18, 2006)

Minimor said:


> I was thinking it but wasn't going to be the villain that actually said it! It is good to know that I wasn't the only one thinking it anyway--I was starting to think I was too fussy on the meaning of hooky necks.
> 
> I don't think anyone should get mad because someone mentions most of the pictured necks aren't hooky--it's not meant as an insult in any way--a neck can be a very, very nice neck even if it's not hooky. I'd also think many people would like to have that pointed out & learn from it, so they know what the term they are using really means.


AWWWW! Minimor.....that's OK. I don't mind playing that part



especially if it starts people "THINKING"! And I assure you that you were NOT the only one thinking it!

I sit back and thank GOD that I didn't get my panties in a wad every time I thought I was being criticized, because it really wasn't criticism. I certainly have not gotten where I am today because I didn't listen to people who really knew more than I did and actually soaked it in and learned from it.

This Forum is here to learn and if people are afraid to post things that aren't a googly sweet and sugary then nobody has learned a darn thing. I am just going to tell it like I see it. And shame on anyone who accuses people of trying to help. The highlight of my day, I assure you, is not to come on this forum and be nasty. No insults were intended and sorry if it hit a nerve. But again, sometimes a nerve has to be hit to make a point.

Thanks Disney as your pictures show what words cannot. And Nootka, I agree that you cannot compare these minis to Arabs (duh.....imagine that) or saddlebreds, or morgans, NSH, etc. But there are some Minis on here with wonderfuls necks. And I am sure they will become even better through many selective breeding programs.



> Many people like me only have one or two horses to post and share them because we love them, not because we truly think they're the best example in the world of a hooky neck. So it's a little unfair to tear us down for posting them instead of asking,


See Leia, that's the thing. Nobody was tearing you down. It was just merely stated that not all horses posted had hooky necks. You made the assumption that things were directed at you. They were not.

And again, this is a learning thing. And instead of coming on the Forum and accusing me, or Lyn or whoever of tearing you down, you could have just asked for examples........or emailed me privately. You and I of all people have a lot in common. A love for the Arabian horse. We have a lot to share. I would never make you feel I was tearing you down. Atleast not intentionally. And I invite you to email me anytime you like to discuss whatever you want. I don't bite.............promise.



:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 18, 2006)

for sure one of the hardest things to learn in showing is how to present a horse with a hooky neck. Its not nearly as easy as it looks lol.. Some horses have one but the handler cant present it. Some horses couldnt do it no matter what as the neck just isnt conformed to do it. I think its even hard to EXPLAIN it to a newer handler. we talked about this a month or so ago and its very frustrating to convey in type. You really have to see it to understand it. Sometimes you get lucky and get a horse that knows how to use its neck and has a hooky neck LOL. Now imo one of those horses is Crunch. I dont care if no one on the forum agrees with me because he has proven himself over and over in the show ring and thats the opinion that counts LOL. And i have thick skin



I wish people wouldnt take their pictures down though. Just remember its just an opinion!!

Heres crunch playing around and hooking his neck on his own (yes he was underweight this was before i got his weight up where it should be)






and here he is in better weight and im just about to set the hook in his neck. wish she had gotten one more pic after the neck is set keep in mind if i just stretched his neck straight you wouldnt see the natural curve and hook. The people i know call it "working the neck" vs "rubbernecking" Notice his nose is not straight up in the air or stretched straight vertically.


----------



## brookhaven (Aug 18, 2006)

Amen, Leia. Well said. Opinions are opinions and some seem stated probably more harsh than they are intended, but discussion and examples are what are looked for in the end.

That being said, I will, with trembling fingers add my opinion...

I think "hookiness" is an attribute of a horse and is more prevalent in one with a well set on neck with good length. The "hook" is just behind the poll and is enabled or enhanced by a thin throatlatch. I doubt you will see many horses standing at ease in a stall, pasture or run-in shed, hooking their neck. When they do "hook" it is a sign of alertness or inquisitiveness. The horse that shows in halter must be alert and show interest in the trainer...that's when the "hook" appears, that's what catches the judges attention. It is, in the end, the "presence" of the horse...the attitude, the alertness and willingness to explore that makes the horse more appealing...the "hookiness" just adds to the presence.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 18, 2006)

> You made the assumption that things were directed at you. They were not.


Nope, I promise you I was not actually taking it personally.



: I KNOW what my horses do or don't have and I am not offended by the truth either way. In this case I was getting defensive (yes, and getting my panties in a wad) over the presumed hurt feelings of others with whom I feel brotherhood on this forum. When people are pulling pictures on a non-critique thread, something is wrong.

I do appreciate your experience and the fact that you are willing to share it Carol, I really do.



: I just don't think it's being "sugary sweet and googly" to phrase things in a way that invites people to think instead of making them defensive. Nobody learns well in a hostile environment!

Anyway, no offense taken. I was simply stating my opinion the same way you were.





Leia

P.S.- I think Crunch has a very hooky neck! I've always loved him.



:


----------



## attwoode (Aug 18, 2006)

I really appreciate everyone taking the time to post their pictures. Let's not get to critical of the pictures they post. If anybody doesn't like what someone posts then just move on to the next picture or a different thread. There is no need to have to disagree about something as subjective as the hookiness of a neck. I'd like to keep the thread going and see more photos - so let's all be nice. I have yet to see a picture that I didn't enjoy. Thanks.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 18, 2006)

i love seeing everyones horses!

Leia thank you so much for the compliment! Fran needs to come post pics of Crunchs son. I was so happy to see that CRunch can reproduce his neck





Carol is one of the nicest most helpful people you guys will ever know. But shes also very honest and doesnt sugar coat her opinion.

That is the spice of life. That we are all different



:

minimom i know for a fact you have outstanding horses!! I didnt see the pictures you took down but I wish you would put them back


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 18, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]What I stated way back in this thread I still hold fast. MOST of the pictures here were of long not hooky necks some not even particularly good clean long necks. Carol is right and I will be flamed here again. WE need not to take up for the people we THINK will be offended when we dont know that they were. Some of us, Carol, myself and some others have been recipients of ugly pms and e mails when we try to clearly and susinctly give critiques or try to teach. Thats the whole point of this form. I have been accused of belittleing others when all I did was give an honest critique so , I dont often do them anymore. I do private ones when asked but that doesnt benefit the mini comunity as a whole then does it. Bruce tells me all time I need to sit on my hands more and that may be true. It makes those of us who have been breeding for 30 years and showing for as many not just minis but other breeds as well feel like we are being persecuted for tying to educate. Perhaps our language comes across as strong and opinionated because mincing words doesnt do anything but take up space. Some days I feel like yelling ," Do y'all want to learn something or not!" I have been condemed by some for chasing the almighty ribbon.... the reason I go and show is to make sure what I am breeding and teaching IS WHAT IS RIGHT. Its not just one persons opinion it is the opinion of many that we do know whereof we speak. We could just not coment anymore or just say to everyone, pretty horsey and let you go and spend the money to show and be disapointed and say, Why didnt anyone tell me?........ If that is the general consensus of opinion then our posts will get less and less and dissapear. Wont be any skin of our noses....We will keep on keeping on. Sorry to have hijacked the thread attwoode..... just relaying some private conversations tonight here.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Kay! You know me well. :lol:

Many of you email me because they can count on an honest opinion. I will continue to be honest and help people to the best of my ability.

And speaking of CRUNCH Kay! I think it's time for a chocolate bar..............

HEY LIZ..........N E S T L E S......Nestles makes the very best! :saludando:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 18, 2006)

hi lyn!

i think the difference here is this is NOT a critique thread. See what I mean?? No one asked if anyone agreed that these horses are hooky necked. And I dont think anyone who posted pics asked "is this a hooky neck" So I think thats what we have to be careful of. I know its hard!! But I am trying really hard not to give my opinion unless someone speficially asks for an opinion. I no longer do critique threads either unless its my own horse. Just not worth the hurt feelings, mad emails etc.

Carol you crack me up!! i just read that after i posted. almost spit out my ice tea

and liz i think lark wants to live here


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 18, 2006)

You know Kay......you are right! It wasn't a critique. And I do understand what you are saying! However, my only thoughts were in hopes of educating. You of all people know that I have probably NEVER gotten on any critique threads. Not worth hurting feelings for sure. Infact, you rarely see me post.

Hummmmm.......my fingers are sure walkin' tonight. :new_rofl: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi:

Maybe it was the LARGE DUNKIN DONUTS coffee I just drank.........and now CHOCOLATE. God help the Forum! Maybe I better sign off. :new_shocked:


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 18, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Hi Kay, Yes I know this wasnt a critique thread and I really wasnt trying to turn it in to one. I was just concerned that people didnt understand WHAT a hooky neck was because what they were posting for the most part were NOT hooky. I wasnt critiquing anyones horse in particular. Just pointing out that the pics were not that. Rather several were not that. Some of us were talking privately about being told we were too hard on folks. Thats why I guess I got defensive myself and figured I ought to speak for us. Probablly should have just sat on my hands.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Aug 18, 2006)

well carol thanks to you i will be singing the N E S T L E S song ALL NIGHT LMBO

okay sister pass the chocolate *grins*

okay ill shut up now.


----------



## tracerace (Aug 18, 2006)

This thread is so great! I think there's at least a dozen of my dream horses pictured here...




.


----------



## Reble (Aug 18, 2006)

: fftopic: hooky necks, any awesome ones out there?

I was enjoying the pictures :aktion033:


----------



## Frankie (Aug 18, 2006)

What kind of bothers me about this whole thing, is, a lot of folks can add their two cents worth, but if any one offers that person two cents, it's thrown to the street. When something is said to them or directed to them,,,,,,they do not exactly remember the things they are saying here,,,,,,about being defensive. Please don't assume it's you, no real one in particular, honestly.

Anyway, I have enjoyed all the pictures!

Just wanted to add, a hooky neck does not make a show horse,,,,,,,,,don't want a newer person to think that,,,,,,,,and a show horse need a hooky neck not!

I have a National Top Five mare,,,,,,,,,National All Star winner in a number of classes,,,,,,,and she does not have a hooky neck.

I just wanted to point out that to win in the show ring, you don't have to have that.


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 18, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I agree with you Carolyn 100%. This is a mare that was second at eastern regionals, then 3rd in futurity and 5th in open as a two year old at Nationals. She does NOT have a hooky neck.[/SIZE]






The stallion Steel in my earlier post was national top ten as a yearling and then didnt go back to nationals.

He DOES have the hook.






Lyn

Sillouette had a long beautiful neck but it was not hooky.


----------



## attwoode (Aug 18, 2006)

One of the reasons I posted this thread was to see what bloodlines produce "hooky" necks. I have always liked the Red Boy and BOB horses for what I consider to be "hooky", but don't see many horses -and very few mares- that carry an arch when not being stretched or shown. Any other prepotent bloodlines out there?

I remember someone saying that Miss Kentucky has one of these necks that is always carried with an arch. I have not seen her in person, but would love to see horses with this trait.

I'm sure that the phrases "hooky" and "archy" necks are often used interchangeably. In fact, I'd love to see pictures showing them both since I'm not clear on the difference. Does anyone have examples? Also, if someone doesn't agree with you then I encourage them to post pictures expressing their OPINION.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 18, 2006)

This is Sophie,,,,has a nice length of neck, uses what she has well.

But no matter how you show her, how you bait her,,,,,unless she hangs her head over a fence to get grass,,,,,,,,there no hook there.






So example of NOT having one.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you KayKay, you exactly sorted out what was bothering me. Sometimes you just want to enjoy something without analyzing it, you know? ::shrugs:: That's why critiques are saved for the critique threads. In this case however I can certainly see bringing up the definition as we were seeing a lot of different examples of what people considered hooky. And I want to add that I'm sorry any of you are getting harassed behind the scenes. No matter what that's not right! :no:

Now THAT was fftopic: :lol:

So getting back on track, there have been some good posts on the last couple of pages showing labeled hooky and not hooky necks. And I think you're right, there's a difference between hooky and archy. I believe my two geldings are more archy (and definitely long!) than hooky to tell the truth. They each have a hook but not a lot of one, just enough to show up and look pretty when they get excited about something. One very good reason to have a hooky neck is that it makes it easy for the horse to comfortably collect and stay on the bit without feeling like they're choking or having to massively muscle up their topline in order to hold the pose.



: Now THAT'S form to function!

Leia


----------



## Dona (Aug 19, 2006)

Well....IMHO, I have noticed that some of the people who have been the most "vocal" on this thread about other's horses not having hooky necks, & people not knowing what "hooky" is....have posted pictures of their OWN "hooky-necked" horses, to show what "Hooky" should look like. There ARE some that are very nice, but others that aren't any different from some of the ones they are saying don't qualify.



:

I guess "Hooky" is in the eye of the beholder! :lol:


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 19, 2006)

"I remember someone saying that Miss Kentucky has one of these necks that is always carried with an arch. I have not seen her in person, but would love to see horses with this trait. "

I had the PLEASURE of seeing Miss Kentucky in Kentucky this summer.

She does have the hooky thing going on, even just hangin' out. AMAZING

She litterally gives me goose bumps just LQQking at her.

Seeing Mike H show her is a moving experience!!!

Sandy

Dona, I noticed the same thing as you :lol:


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 19, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt] WOW I am a little scared to post on this one... I will put this is MY OPINION on it I guess![/SIZE]

I think that Falcon has a nice shape and arch to his neck. He uses it when he wants. But it is shaped up and out. He has been producing nice necks on his foals. I really don't sweat it, and I know you can tell. But he is what he is and that is why he is producing true.

There is a not very good view of his neck in my avatar.


----------

